# Slow developing follicle on natural cycle for FET, Day 20 and still no 'o'...



## loquacious (Jun 14, 2012)

I am trying a natural cycle for my FET. I have 2 x 4BBs to put back.
Unexplained infertility, 5 years trying. One failed IVF in March, 2013.
I have regular 30 day cycles and have NEVER been able to spot a peak in temperature or get a positive on an LH test.
I am now on Day 20 of a 30-day cycle and have one follicle that has grown from 11mm (Thursday) to 15mm (Monday) and still no sign of ovulation, and negatives on all the LH tests.
My Dr has told me to keep testing until Wednesday.
If I am ovulating so late, if at all, and with no positive LH surge, doesn't that mean something?!
They are suggesting I should wait until my next cycle for a stimulated cycle with meds.
I am not looking forward to that. 
Anyone else in a similar situation?


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Lo
How are you getting in now? Any luck? Is your clinic doing blood tests?


I am doing a natural FET too, but only in day 8 at the moment. I had some strange results at my scan this morning, including a slow developing follicle. This is my 4th time doing natural FET, and I have Never had a lead follie so small    (I got a bfp on all 3 previous FETs btw   ) 
My lining is 8.2mm already but the follie is only 7mm   
I looked up my old results and the time it was amazingly wonderfully successful (ie we got ds   ) my lining was 4.5mm on day 8 and the follie was 10mm


I am waiting to find out the blood test results as they give more details on hormone levels  (e2 and progesterone) which gives a better idea of how far away ovulation might be.


Do you know your hormone levels?


----------



## loquacious (Jun 14, 2012)

I ovulated on day 22 of a 30 day cycle. I am very regular, always 30 days.
They have scheduled a FET for tomorrow, which would be day 29 of a 30 day cycle.
I am really worried, because this seems dangerously close to my period coming...
I have tried to find examples of late transfers on the internet - and can't find anything.
That can't be a good sign.
The hospital have only ever done one set of bloods - almost one year ago now.
Any thoughts?!
Best of luck to you too. x


----------

